# How do you sterilize Cork Bark



## ggazonas

Can it be baked in the oven and if so for how long and at what temp?


----------



## Matt Mirabello

This was posted just the other day in the General forum
general-discussion/topic42081.html


----------



## ggazonas

thanks Matt, that will work


----------



## DartMan

I don't do anything to my corkbark. I think some of this sterialization is just way over board, IMHO.


----------



## Matt Mirabello

DartMan said:


> I don't do anything to my corkbark. I think some of this sterialization is just way over board, IMHO.


better safe than sorry. there is evidence that chytrid is out there, Zoos have gotten chytrid in their collections from using locally collected materials.

There are many many other things that also can infect frogs, some may not even be documented or known.

I agree that brand new cork bark is low risk but i would not say **no risk**
Cork bark purchased from a place that has frogs could easily get contaminated by frogs. perhaps it was touched by an employee after he touched some frogs OR it may have been returned and restocked after being used by someone else.

Poison frogs are expensive. A trio of even the least expensive frog is $60, others being as high as $600. a little time int he oven is worth it to protect your investment, not to mention the frogs

...an ounce of prevention

BUT sterilizing ineffectively (too low temps, not enough time, or not being consistent with all materials) is just a waste of time. You can have the most sterile environment but if you decide to mix frogs from two different breeders/sources without a quaranteen it may have been an exercise in futility.


----------



## Ed

If I remember correctly, cork is fumigated with methybromide before it can be imported. This is a pretty heavy duty sterilization method. 

Ed


----------



## ggazonas

Well It had been used in another tank with some crested geckos for a while, so even if it was sterilized prior it would neeed sterilization again


----------



## gold3nku5h

You can kill off most unwanted seeds spores and bugs by throwing it in the oven/microwave/convection oven for up to 300 degree's or more just below 400 for any amount of time for the heat to really penentrate whatever material is in there, if its thick wood, i would put in at progressivly higher degrees for a certian amount of time. say a 4x4x4 cube at 100 degress for 30 minutes 200 for 30 and 300-350 for an hour or so. If it is pretty bone dry before sterilizing, you wouldn't need the lower temps, as it wouldn't cause any cracks from sudden vaporization of water. I completely agree with the sterlizing everything before, i mean, why if the sellers of frogs say to even quarentine frogs when introducing them into a new environment? To make sure they arn't shipped with any unwanted disease or infestation that can spread, i would likewise give them every adavantage i could for their survival and extended comfort. And.. a flames what 500 degrees or something so under that nothing should even catch fire. But i've never tried anything passed 450, and when i did (450) it was only 20 minutes.


----------



## Ed

The problem with an item like cork is that cork has a very good insulation ability. The temperature of the interior of the cork has to reach sufficient temperature for sterilization. Dry cork is a very poor conductor of heat and its unlikely that in the short periods of time discussed above, the internal crevices would reach sufficient temperature to ensure any real level of sterilization. 

Ed


----------



## kristy55303

well me going overboard, as i am a person who believes it is best to be safe then sorry..and a bit obsessive about things......i went ahead and scrubbed the cork down...dipped it in a bleach solution then rinsed thouroughly, baked at 250 for two hours then 300 for another hour. 

The last thing i would want to do is have to break down a viv...or have problems with my darts. Some believe its ok to just put into the viv and we overdo it, but some believe otherwise. 

personally, the nice aroma the cork made in the house was pleasant from baking :wink: 
kristy


----------

